# Best substrate for tunneling?



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I have been giving my gerbils wood shavings for their substrate and they enjoy digging in that and the tunnels stay up really well. However I now have a bad allergy to the woodshavings so need to find something different.

I seem to only be able to find small bags of care fresh and considering how much I would need its too expensive. Any other ideas?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Some people use fitch bedding, it's like rolled up tissue paper.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

megazorb may be a better one for you, you can buy it cheaper and in greater quantity than care fresh.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I found megazorb to be very dusty and even set me off sneezing and I'm not normally affected by dust/hay fever etc.
I had 5 bags over the months and all were bad.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I agree with Amy, the megazorb was dusty, and had an awful smell about it. We had three bags all the same and I reacted to all of them. I'm not someone who gets any sort of reaction from anything so was quite surprising and took a while to work out.

We use Fitch and it's amazing for tunnelling! My phoebe has the most intricate tunnels going on, I hate when it's cleaning day and i have to destroy them all. 

Unfortunately I lost bolt last week (  ) but he adored it too, he wasn't so much of a tunnel maker but more a stack in front of the door to his house every day at sleepy time :blush:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you all, I'll see if I can get Fitch somewhere.

Sorry to hear about Bolt Micky, Rest In Peace Bolt.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Animallover26 said:


> Thank you all, I'll see if I can get Fitch somewhere.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Bolt Micky, Rest In Peace Bolt.


Thanks hun xx

You can get it here direct with them or they have an ebay shop. 
Fitch Recycling - Fitch Pet Bedding - Animal Bedding

Everytime we've ordered from them directly it's arrived the next day somehow :eek6:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

For my gerbils I use to use aubiose and hay, they could make really good tunnels with that combination


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

noushka05 said:


> For my gerbils I use to use aubiose and hay, they could make really good tunnels with that combination


I forgot to mention that they have hay, and yes that really helps!

Thank you noushka, I'll look up aubiose as well.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> For my gerbils I use to use aubiose and hay, they could make really good tunnels with that combination


Do you not find auboise to have sharp bits in it?
I got it a few yrs ago for my rats and I hated it it stuck into my hands when I was putting it in the cage. And I thought it was too prickly for there feet.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Do you not find auboise to have sharp bits in it?
> I got it a few yrs ago for my rats and I hated it it stuck into my hands when I was putting it in the cage. And I thought it was too prickly for there feet.


It does have sharp bits, but I was advised by other gerbil owners to use it instead of shavings, and my gerblings never seemed to have any problems burrowing in it. I also use it for the hammies, though I have to be careful with my little rex because bits can get tangled into his wooly coat:eek6:


----------

